# ** URGENT ** Pigeon Disaster In So. Cal!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

I've been MIA trying to deal with a real disaster for some 200 pigeons here in Southern California yesterday and today.

A fellow by the name of Red Enright rescues and rehabs pigeons in the South Bay Area (he is in Torrance). He was turned in to animal control for having more than the allowed 4 pigeons, and all 200 of his birds were being confiscated today.

I am still scrambling to get all the accurate details of where these birds are being taken and whether or not they will be allowed to be adopted. Being rescue and rehab birds many will have disabilities of some type or another, and I'm very concerned that someone without a lot of pigeon knowledge is apt to make some unwise decisions resulting in the death of some or all of these birds.

If you are able to assist with this terrible situation in any way, please do let me know. We need homes and lots of them .. we need help with transportation .. we may need help with expenses .. 

Once I have all the details and know what can or can't be done, I will update the list.

Bart and I will be taking all that we can, but we won't even make a dent in 200 birds.

Sadly, this is another example of a good person trying to help birds who got in over his head. Though he is devastated by what has happened, it is the birds that will pay the ultimate price. Please, let's all try to remember what our limits are and not push things so far that we lose our ability to help any birds.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry,

I might be able to get a ride to Los Angeles on Saturday.

I could take any Babys, Youngsters, or those of impending release-ability.

Or, as many as would fit into my friends Car anyway...'if' in fact he is heading down there Sat'y and all...and he does plan to do so...so...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, Phil.
This is a heartbreaking situation, I hope all birds can be rescued
Terry, you are doing a wonderful job, thank you. All the help I can offer is with the expenses.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Phil and Reti. I still have not heard back from animal control so have no accurate details of what can or cannot be done at this point. I am working with some folks in the area up there who personally know Red, and hope to find out more from them tonight. I'll keep everyone posted.

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Terry*

I am an hour away from you should you need help.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Debbie .. how many could you take?

Terry


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

Looked up a rehab group in CA, have you tried them yet?

http://www.wildlifecareassociation.net/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear about this very sad and urgent situation.

Just letting you know, I'm going to be getting many from my rehabber when she moves, so I'm booked solid, if there is anything else I can do let me know.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
I can't see shipping pigeons to Maine as best for them. Poor things, to have to tolerate that long, scary trip, and then come to my cold, wet weather. PLease let us know how things are going. I'll send $20.00 , wish I could send more Please e-mail me at [email protected] with your address, or address and name of someone who will be helping and need a bit of money.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*A Very Sad Outcome ..*

According to the person who was caring for all these birds and a lady who went to his residence last night, all but one of these 200 birds were euthanized on the site yesterday. It continues to be next to impossible to get any factual information from the animal control organization, but I'm still trying.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG, that is terrible. I'm so sorry!

I can't understand how they can just come and euthanize them, without him getting any kind of notice well in advance. Animal control here gives you a warning and date when they have to be gone.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> According to the person who was caring for all these birds and a lady who went to his residence last night, *all but one of these 200 birds were euthanized on the site yesterday.* It continues to be next to impossible to get any factual information from the animal control organization, but I'm still trying.
> 
> Terry


OMG! I am so sorry Terry.
Please pass along to Red my condolences. 
I can't even begin to say I know what he's going through, but if it's remotely close to what I would be feeling, he has reached the pit of hell.   

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

*Mad As H...*

Wonder why these "compassionate" animal control folks allowed even one to live.
If this is true, it makes me absolutely furious. I am really so Mad! To not even give the man a few days to make arrangements. Just think, 199 precious pigeons euthanized on the spot. Where in the world is this nation of ours headed. It is bad enough euthanizing them but the distress and agony they went through during that process just infuriates me.

Terry, god bless you for trying to help. Please tell this kind man how terribly sorry I am over this. I can just imagine he feels absolutely shattered. I do and I don't even know him.

Maggie


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Teyrry,
Is there any one we can e-mail, contact in any way, to demonstrate our feelings on this? I cannot understand how such an incredibly inhumane act could have been allowed to happen, and I'm not afraid to let whoever made this decision and allowed it to happen hear what I think of them. Believe me, it's not very nice. 
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We still haven't really gotten to the bottom of this situation. I believe Andi Dahm is a member here on the board, and she is making an incredible effort to find out what really happened. She called me this morning with some very, very disturbing news if it is, in fact, true. Someone had told her that the method of "euthanasia" used was alcohol .. what kind of alcohol, I don't know nor the manner in which it may have been used. 

The one bird spared is named Twister, and is either a recovering PMV bird or one with neuro symptoms from other causes.

Though this is a very depressing situation, I will continue to posts updates as I get them.

Terry


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

Orally administered alcohol will kill a bird in 5-10 seconds. 20%-40% alcohol is best.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, I can't even begin to imagine....nor can I even understand how they would go about this. While the pigeons watched and waited for their time to come. This is unthinkable, totally barbaric. I'm sure there are many on the board here who would like the contact info for "Animal Control".

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I am usually a calm person who tries to see all sides of a situation. However, if it did happen this way, I hope each and every animal control officer who participated in this mass killing has nightmares about it and also the person who turned the man in.

maggie


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Why*

Was this done?  I could have taken so many. It is not fair! Why don't pigeons get the same care as do other pets. No display time, no adoption, no chance at life. This is so WRONG!!!


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

This is life.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

I'm so sorry that this situation has had such a sad and unfair outcome.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

I finally did get a call back from an officer of the animal control office that handled this situation. He referred me to a Lieutenant who is a public relations officer for the county animal control. I am sure the referral is to be sure that the proper "spin" is put on things and that a "professional" is dealing with any public inquiries. I have just left him a message and hope to hear from him soon.

Some of my questions for him are:
_
Was there a veterinarian on site supervising and monitoring the treatment and handling of the birds?

Why were all but one bird euthanized rather than confiscated and taken to the shelter?

Where and how were the birds euthanised?

Why was no time given to Red to comply with the local laws?

Were there any banded racing pigeons in the group euthanized, and if so, are you familiar with the Carrier and Racing Pigeon Act of 1984? And, if so, why were these birds not taken to shelter and the owners located?

Was Red deficient in his care of the birds or simply in violation of the local codes and ordinances as to the number of birds?

Why was Red targeted for an inspection in the first place? (This should be interesting as Red told me that after he contacted PETA for assistance with an apartment building using sticky traps that they, PETA, turned him in.)

Why was no attempt to enlist help from local bird and animal rescue groups undertaken?_

I'll keep you posted.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good points Terry.
I hope you are given the respect to at least have an opportunity to discuss this horrific incident with the proper authority.

Cindy


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Can't wait*

For the anwsers to all your Questions. If you would like us to help. Let us know who we need to contact. Maybe if we care enough this wouldn't happen again.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*And, Here's The Other Side Of This Story ..*

These news stories certainly make one think that perhaps
Red was not totally without fault. Still a very, very sad
situation.

Terry

http://www.courttv.com/people/2005/1013/birds_ap.html
http://www.dailybreeze.com/news/articles/1780511.html


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Afterreading articles on this story I am to say. The birds seemed to be sick And with as many as 150 dead birds prior to entry. THe man did not maintain a healthy are for the birds. Yes it seem he did care. But 150 allready dead birds should have been disposed of way earlyer. AND for the other birds IF they to were sick. AND deemed a health risk Then you know the rest. There seems to have been a few that may have appeared better in health taken to vets. Perhaps hope for them. He should have sought help long ago. But failed. Its sadder to me that wqith 150 dead birds in a house with live birds. They were not taken care of as they should have been. If this person wants to reahab birds he needs to keep the numbers down to what he can safely care for. I can not take any side to this out come. I would have to put the key blame on the person that created this condition.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Terry,
Usually, I check the forum much later. Thinking you may have posted info about making a donation, I made it a point to check it earlier. 
Now I feel sick & wish I had waited until later. Those poor, poor birds ~ their lives & their deaths.
I am also thinking about Red's feelings right now. He meant well, the poor soul.
May God bless you for your willingness to assist Red with an enormous task, & for all you do every single day.
I'm so sorry about the outcome.

Phyll


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, Terry, there is the other side and I don't like it any better than the way the animal control people carried it out. This man got in way, way over his head and, it sounds like he needs help in more ways than one. If these two stories are true, then PETA probably was right in doing something about the situation, but I wish they had been on hand to save as many as they could. Wonder how long a period of time he kept the pigeons in carriers. 

The story certainly does not help the pigeon situation.

maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm very sad about the fact that these pigeons as well as this man was living in such conditions for so long, and no one knew about it.

This was a very unhealthy living situation for all. The man probably meant well, but with that many birds things get out of control, and he needed help along time ago.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry & All, 

Terry I'm very sorry that this was the outcome, I personally never expected this...so very sad.

If those articles are truthful, then this person's home some like a shop of horrors to me and those birds were in horrible conditions. This "Red" Enright almost sounds like a Dr. Frankenstein and should never have been performing these barbaric procedures, nor allowing this mass accumulation of birds. 

To me, this just drives home the point that some people in their overzealousness to help animals, are actually their worst enemy. You can kill a creature with "kindness" when that love is blinded, twisted and distorted. I feel more anger towards this person than the health officials for cleaning up and doing what they had to do. 

I agree with Relee here, that this person was way in over their head and if this person didn't realize this, than they shouldn't be looking after animals. A person who genuinely cares for animals NEEDS to understand what is truly best for them and so many times with situations like this I have to ask..."how can they think they are doing something good"? If you love animals, then you have to be able to put their best interests ahead of your own. These "makeshift" operations he conducted on the birds sound dreadful! 

I know there are 2 sides to every story but this side does shed a whole new light on this situation. What bothers me the most is that even IF this story is exaggerated and the conditions weren't as bad as the county health officials claimed, assuredly there are situations as described going on across the country. People who say they care and are "helping" animals, but in reality are killing them with "KINDNESS"!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I did hear back from the animal control Lt. about 10 after 5 today. He was very professional and didn't try to sugar coat the situation or put any "spin" on things. 

He advised that there was a vet on site as well as county health officials and county biologists. According to the Lt. the vet and the other health professionals involved felt that =all= the birds were malnourished and diseased to the point of no reasonable expectation of saving them. Given that animal control operations are not set up for caring for sick birds, I can see how they arrived at the euthanasia decision. If these birds were truly in that bad of shape, then there is no possible way I could have found enough people to take them all in and offer "heroic" efforts to nurse them back to health. 

Indeed, all but Twister were euthanized, and Twister was spared because s/he was a much loved pet bird of Red's. 

I was not able to find how out the method of euthanasia, but I am fairly certain it was an accepted humane way. There were also some pigeons sent to a local vet clinic for assessment in the hope that they could be saved. That was not the case, and those birds were euthanized at the clinic.

I'm just sick about this whole thing .. so many pigeon lives lost and also the suffering that Red has gone through and is going through. In spite of what appears to have been a horrific environment for the birds (and Red too), I know that he felt he was doing good for the birds and that he dearly loved them.

The Lt. did thank me for my offers of assistance and seemed quite sincere in his regret for how it all ended up.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> In spite of what appears to have been a horrific environment for the birds (and Red too), I know that he felt he was doing good for the birds and that he dearly loved them.
> 
> 
> Terry


The thing that bothers me most about this statement is that is really doesn't matter much what one "thinks" is best for the birds. The bottom line is that many times, it's not. Intentions are are often clouded by poor judgement and if someone suffers from blinded good intentions, then who suffers in the end....the animals. 

Anyone can say that they have animals' interest at heart but their actions say otherwise. I have to question a persons state of mind, their rationale , values & morals.

If the basic needs aren't being provided for the birds (in this case) such as proper nutrition, suitable living conditions, not being overcrowded and proper health care then I find it hard to feel that someone believes they are doing what is best for their charges or that they in fact loved them. I can't get over the fact this man was performing these "operations" on the birds either

The whole thing makes me very sad, upset, and yes...angry.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> I'm just sick about this whole thing .. so many pigeon lives lost and also the suffering that Red has gone through and is going through. In spite of what appears to have been a horrific environment for the birds (and Red too), I know that he felt he was doing good for the birds and that he dearly loved them.



Terry,

I'm so sorry for everyone involved in this sad situation...it's awful. It must have been very hard for you to have to provide the forum with "the other side of the story" seeing as how it portrayed Red in such a poor light. It's truly tragic what can occur when things are allowed to get out of hand.

Perhaps this will serve as a wake-up call to any other members at the forum that are in the midst of creating a similar tragedy. I doubt it, but there's always hope. 

That old saying: "The road to Hell is paved with good intentions" seems very fitting....sadly.

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Terry and all,

Yes, it does appear that there are two sides to every story, and I think that
the points involved were well addressed. One other point that I'd like to mention is that caring for birds out of carriers is very different from loft care. You are individually cleaning for each bird and it is very time consuming. I can't imagine having that number of birds to take care of all by myself. I know this must be hell what Red is going through right now, and that the animal control officers had no choice according to their duties. I just wish that there had been intermediate steps taken before calling in animal control. But maybe rehabbers would have felt the same way. Not caring for the dead is almost as unthinkable as neglecting the living.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, all..


Okay...

How sad

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Horrible*

God forgive us this is to terrble. Please grant these little babies into your kingdom. And please help this poor man get the help he needs.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Lin Hansen said:


> That old saying: "The road to Hell is paved with good intentions" seems very fitting....sadly.


That about sums it up, Linda. 

I think it is probably the case that anyone who has pigeons is, generally, almost automatically perceived - at least initially - as being 'right' and in need of defense against 'authority' or other apparent persecutors.

Sadly, in this case, the only truly innocent are the pigeons 

John


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

I would have liked to see if Animal Control and the Vets reached the same decisions if these were cats/dogs rather than pigeons. I've seen many "bird people" who claim to love birds and work around them, biased on their views towards pigeons and it makes me wonder if the clinic/vets they used weren't some of these people as well.

I can also guarantee if these were tropical Birds of Paradise, then the situation would have been handled much differently. But as it is, they were... pigeons.


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

For better or for worse, we all do what we can.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

BrianNAmy said:


> I would have liked to see if Animal Control and the Vets reached the same decisions if these were cats/dogs rather than pigeons.


I can only speak for AZ (where we both reside), & I have seen the same situation regarding dogs & cats where a home was inspected only to find deplorable conditions & sadly some of the animals had to be euthanized.

Cindy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I would think If I was ever to consuder rehab of pigeons ect other birds. I would setup a outside area That offered a isolation area. And recoverd conditioning loft. And then a long term plan on either release or adopt program. To rehab large numbers of bird in in home care Would be a major mistake. Birds that are crippled through injury or sickness Are not releaseable. And finding a pwerson that will adopt this bird is no easy task. sure a small number can be kept by the rehab person. But as time goes by more birds come in. A person has to consider treat and release type birds first. Will you be able to treat the injured bird where it can be released back to nature. Which is the first for most required deed. If not do you have an oultlet to send it on to a person that will care for it after its recoverd but can not be set loose . If a person ways the options Then they see if the bird is in a postion for treatment and care. That is the sad truth . Sure many birds can be saved. BUT they require care for the rest of there life. As they can no longer depend on there gift of freedom to care for there self. So they need a place that can safely provide that care. This case here was out of hand . Any case Of rehab recovery has to have a limit on quality care.Or more harm then good comes from it.. Sure I know people that daily care for 3oo to 500 pigeons a day. BUT they are set up for it. And they also have to spend more time then most with the birds. I myself would never consisder that task. But some will and do a good job on there care. But with large numbers it turns amost into a job rather then pleasure. And I think this incident has showed that a person overwhelmed there self And perhaps Meant well but need perhaps a little help there self could not provide the care they first set out to offer. Keeping many rehab birds. By not releasing or making a healthy choice for them Made this person doom The efferts And I know there are others out there that mean well and can not provide the right methods. And we will here about them too one day. It is so easy to get in over our heads sometimes and not know we are. I think this person did not see that.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow, this whole thing is so tragic.  

I, too, have heard of situations involving dogs or cats or other animals in similar conditions that ended up having to be euthanized. Certainly the prejudice against pigeons exists, but the situation sounds really dire overall, and I suspect the outcome would have been the same regardless of the species or breed of animal involved.

Assuming the news stories are true and accurate.....The accumulation of that many birds, without the proper space and means to care for them, is a type of pathological "hoarding." It is a known psychological condition, and likely was beyond Red's control. That certainly doesn't make it any less horrible, but perhaps it sheds a slightly kinder light on the situation -- we are talking about someone with a serious problem of his own, for which I hope he gets help. It's a difficult condition to treat.

And, yes -- I hope this serves as a cautionary tale to anyone who is in danger of creating something similar. Without mentioning any names, I do recall some posts from someone a while back who seemed to be on the road to a similar disaster. I've always wondered how that situation turned out.


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Oh, what a tragedy. I'm so sorry for all involved. Thank you Terry for working so hard to try and get help for the pigeons, and for getting the whole story. It is heartbreaking. I know we were all praying for a different outcome, but it sounds like there was no way to avoid it. Well, it sounds like the pigeons were enduring alot of suffering, and now it is over. Poor sweet little pigeons. It's too bad no one was able to notice the situation and get him some help before it got so out of hand. I just hope that people can see this story as a tragedy for all involved, and not just view it as another reason to dislike pigeons. 

Beth


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*More News Stories On The Torrance Pigeons*

Hi All,

Have moved the topic from General to News and will be posting some new stories courtesy of Pigeon who is having difficulty logging on to Pigeon-Talk at the current time.

Tery


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Pigeon Man Returns To Find Only One Of His Pets Left*

http://tinyurl.com/acp4b 

Pigeon man returns to find only one of his pets left
Torrance man returned Friday from a forced psychological evaluation 
after officials euthanized some of the 340 pigeons found at his home.
By Larry Altman
DAILY BREEZE

Gerard "Red" Enright Jr. nestled Twister against his beard Friday, 
moments after Torrance officials returned his trusted pigeon to him.

"Gimme a kiss, gimme a kiss," he said, smooching the bird whose neck 
bends over backward.

The Torrance man had begged animal control officials to spare the 
pigeon, his personal pet among some 340 pigeons -- dead and alive -- 
kept at his home.

Enright, 61, again denied Friday that he meant to hurt any of the 
birds removed from his Via Los Altos house Wednesday. Officials 
found 220 birds in pet carriers encrusted with bird droppings and 
put 219 of them to sleep because of malnutrition and illness.

About 120 dead pigeons were found in bags and boxes outside the 
house, and Enright said more were kept in refrigerators inside, 
including one next to his bed.

Torrance officials spared Twister after Enright pleaded with them 
when he bailed out of jail. (He was handcuffed and taken for a 
psychological evaluation afterward at County Harbor-UCLA Medical 
Center, and was released a few hours later.)

The bird was kept in quarantine until Friday, when officials 
released it to Enright.

"Oh God, she's the only one left," Enright said while trying to coax 
the 4-year-old pigeon from a plastic pet carrier.

Animal control officials, police and supporters looked on as he 
cupped the animal in his hands and cried.

"They executed them all," he said. "Oh God, they executed them all."

Relieved the bird had not been killed with the others, Enright knelt 
on the ground outside the police station. He kissed and nuzzled the 
bird in his beard.

"She's alive," he said to the crowd. "She's alive."

Enright said he had yet to comprehend his loss. For 15 years, he 
said, he devoted himself to rescuing pigeons from man's ills, 
including poison and mistreatment. He admitted to operating on some 
birds, a key reason why animal control officials became concerned at 
the goings-on in his house.

Only licensed veterinarians can legally do surgery.

People regularly brought birds to him once he gained a reputation as 
the "pigeon man." An Easy Reader article two years ago declared the 
attorney a Renaissance man, and soon led residents from as far away 
as Hollywood to deliver injured birds to him.

But animal control officers and police said the birds were in 
terrible shape when they served a search warrant Wednesday. 
Enright's house was deemed so unfit to enter that county health 
officials closed it down.

Charges are pending, including possible felony counts for the 
surgery.

Enright said Friday the authorities have it all wrong. Over the 
years, he had treated some 1,000 birds, most brought to him when 
veterinarians showed no interest.

"A lot more lived than died," he said. "These little guys I've 
gotten to know as little beings. Each one has got a personality 
that's unique."

On Friday, it was difficult for Enright to understand why officials 
put them to sleep. He said they weren't sick and malnourished 
because of anything he did. They were ill when they arrived, and he 
was trying to nurse them back to health.

They should not have been killed, he said.

"If I actually comprehended what they did, I wouldn't have been able 
to stand here right now," he said.

The dead pigeons that authorities found, he said, were ready for 
burial or to be sent for testing to see how they died. He just had 
not taken care of the disposals because he was so busy with the live 
ones.

Enright said he did find some humor in his plight. His mother, Susie 
Ann Enright, was instrumental in 1964 in persuading the Torrance 
City Council to pass an ordinance outlawing anyone from keeping more 
than four pigeons at home.

Enright's mother wanted the law enacted because nearby coops created 
dust in the neighborhood. Now her son is a prime violator of the 
law. (Torrance law today says residents can keep only four pets of 
any kind without a special permit.)

Enright said he will stay with friends, unsure what to do with his 
house. He coughed numerous times during an interview, acknowledging 
that it was a symptom of the dust in his home. 

He said he didn't know whether he will rescue pigeons again. For the 
moment, he can't.

"I love these birds a lot more than many people love their 
children," he said.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*So Cal Attorney Arrested For Keeping 300 Dead And Living Pigeons*

http://tinyurl.com/8f3fl

SoCal attorney arrested for keeping 300 dead and living pigeons

TORRANCE, Calif. A Torrance attorney arrested for investigation of 
animal abuse is denying he mistreats the hundreds of pigeons he 
keeps in his house.

Gerard Enright was arrested this week after animal control officers 
raided his house and discovered about 300 living and dead birds in 
filthy conditions.

They found about 120 dead pigeons in bags and boxes. Others found in 
pet carriers throughout the house were euthanized because they were 
sick or malnourished.

Patrick Wren, the head of the animal control department, said he 
went to Enright's home Monday after getting complaints from People 
for the Ethical Treatment of Animals.

He said he found the man operating on a pigeon, which only licensed 
veterinarians are allowed to do. Enright acknowledged he sedated the 
bird with vodka and an anesthetic to remove a large tumor from the 
bird.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Oye...

This does sound more than a little screwed up.

Now, of course, the 'press' can make anyone sound bad, and twist and mess up whatever someone actually did say or do.

So, who knows what the truth is here, or, what it was.

But that is definitely too many Birds, and 'pet carriers' and all those deceased ones being kept around in one way or another...

...sounds bad...

Poor fellow...poor Birds...poor everyone...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi all,

Yes, this is tragic beyond belief .. for all the birds that lost their lives and for Red Enright too. I have spoken to this man in the past, and we have helped each other with bird rescues that were too far out of our areas to handle on our own.

I spoke with this man the night before the "inspection", and he truly thought all would be well. I also spoke with the man after it was over, and I cannot even begin to extend to you his anguish over the loss of the birds nor his thankfulness that Twister was spared. I spoke with Lt. Irvine and to a member of the "task" force there .. it was sad for everyone, but they .. the animal control have rules and regulations to follow, and they did. No, they didn't really know that there were people in the area who could have tried to help with the birds, but now they do.

Such a sad, sad situation for all involved .. humans and birds alike. 

Terry


----------



## dzoo (Oct 16, 2005)

I can only imagine how filthy the haouse must have been, from tme to time I have housed pigeons in "pet carriers" (large ones equipped with perches) and even with 2 pigeons the bedding needed to be changed VERY frequently, I do not see how one man could clean 150 carriers often enough to have some semblance of a sanitary environment. The mites and lice and illness would have spread through thaaose birds like wildfire in a closed up house like that. It is a classic case of "animal hoarding" most often seen with cats and dogs but can be with other animals as well, such as a case involving over 500 gerbils in a womans home http://www.pet-abuse.com/cases/5140/EN/UK/
or 115 guinea pigs http://www.pet-abuse.com/cases/5658/WI/US/ it is a mental illness and the people involved have no idea they are doing the animals more harm than good.


----------



## PrettyFantail (Apr 25, 2005)

I can't believe they would do such a thing to animals so beautiful and who do no harm to anyone. They keep vicious animals longer than that before they act one way or another. This really makes me sad to hear this. 

Linda


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Pigeon's In Torrance*

Hi Everyone,

Terry just wanted to tell you thank you for trying to help out with the pigeons that Red had. 

I wanted to let you all know that the situation with the birds at Reds house was bad, but not what the papers claimed them to be. Red was in over his head with birds. I was one of many who brought him pigeons. There was a baby who was kicked out of her nest at my house by her father as I watched and thought what a mean pigeon to do that to your own kid. Red was here in 30 minutes looking at the baby pigeon and told me I don't see anything wrong with her and she isn't ready to be on her own.

He took her home and called me two days later to tell me that she was completely blind. He named her Angel & she went with Red & Twister everywhere even shopping at Home Depot, Starbucks. etc. He would always tell me on the phone of the funny things she would do (weekly updates) always about her. He truly loved her so. The last pigeon I took to Red was two weeks before the law showed up. Red said "Andi you'll never believe it!, you know I don't believe in letting them have babies but Angel had babies, I didn't have the heart to take the eggs from her. She is the best little mom in the whole world and so proud. As I drove home that night I couldn't help but cry, I was mad that he would let her have babies but then again I felt like a grandma who was so happy for her and her new little family. Angel's dad and mom were up at Red's along with the other 2 dozen rescues I brought to him.. 

I know Red would never hurt any pigeon or animal. I saw with my own eyes the huge flying aviary he had half built in the back yard.

He was a one man bird rescuer when everyone around Los Angeles turned their heads on these little innocent guys. I have no idea what I will do when the next time I look down and see a little fluff pigeon looking at me and asking for help., what will I do. I have no meds, I have only the basic's down of helping them. I feel like a crimnal wearing my black sweats , hooded jacket down at the big school field every night with my bag of pigeon seed hoping not to be spotted. (why should I or you feel like this? we shouldn't) 

I contributed to the crime scene up in Torrance , I contributed to Reds problem, I tried to help at the end but it was to late, it was to late for all of them including sweet Angel and all her babies. RIP Angel I am truly sorry 

Andi Dahm


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Andi, 

Thank you very much for taking the time to post your real life accounts of the happenings at "Red's" and the birds.

I think all of us here have come to agree that the whole situation was a mixture of poor planning, bad luck and a case of someone getting in over their head.

I also feel that nobody hates Mr. Enright for what he did or why he did it, that isn't the question here. There is no doubt that he believed he was doing the right thing and obviously had a passion for pigeons and caring for them. 

What I find the most sad is that people in his position, those who can offer the most help, quickly lose sight of their #1 goal to help and subsequently their ability to rationalize things when they become over burdoned with casualties. 

Hopefully a lesson was learned by ALL here from this terribly sad incident...not only by RED Enright but all of the pigeon community that takes an interest in such events.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Certainly, the 'authorities' could have shown up, obtained their inspection by consent and polite assetion of their rights to form an opinion, and to have given Red some reasonable time frame to satisfy their requirements or standards for interpreting the health statutes.

If they had allowed him three weeks to ammend whatever their objections were about, he could have managed to do that I am sure.

What was the goal really, of their interest in the matter?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

Andi,

Thanks for your account of what happened. As you know, "the road to Hell is paved with good intentions".


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Andi, I'm so sorry for the loss of Angel and the other pigeons under Red's care. I wish things had happened differently, but I guess the best we can do is to learn from this to be better prepared in the future. Thank you for the care you give these sweet birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You know, Andi's description of Angel and her babies doesn't sound like they were all "too far gone" to save. It is just a horrible situation all the way around.

maggie


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Twister wasn't the only one to escape the killing*

I sat down with Red and we had a long talk a couple of days ago. Thought I would share some info on the facts of what took place, Red was told that that everything looked fine the day before they killed all his birds, they said they would be back in the morning and most likely give him ten days to place the birds and not to worry. The next morning seven police units pulled up to his house, he was handcuffed and sat in a police car waiting for transport to a hospital to have his brain checked out by a doctor, when the police car was pulling away, he saw them line all the birds up in kennels near a long wall which is about 4 feet tall, the needles which Red thought were for blood samples of each bird, where actually the rubbing alcohol injections to kill them all. Red never pleaded with the Torrance animal control for Twister to be spared from death, because Red didn't know they were going to kill them. One of the animal control officers that use to bring pigeons to Reds house just happened to be on his porch as Red drove away in the police car, he yelled to the officer look out for Twister, this officer knew twister, who happened to be on the porch right next to her in a kennel. That is why Twister is still here alive today. 

While they were injecting the birds two of the pigeons managed to escape the handlers and flew up to the pole above the house and watched for several minutes and then flew south west, Reds next door neighbor just so happened to be watching all of this from his window and stepped outside and said to the killers "well those two sure don't seem sick do they?" he was escorted by police & told to go back into his house and don't come out until they are done. Another one of his neighbors across the way told Red that she saw a huge white bird struggling trying to get away from them, as Red told me this he started crying, and then we both balled like babies. His house is boarded up and he has only the clothes on his back. We were at his house getting a ladder and he showed me where all of this took place along the side of the house there are blood stains on the ground every where, it made me sick to my stomach. He is staying with a friend with Twister and has a great lawyer who is working on getting his house back for him. 

(FYI) Please don't ever trust PETA they are the ones who Red had called regarding a situation of trapped glued birds upon a roof. A woman from PETA called him back and asked him how long he has been rescueing birds he told her twenty + years , she then asked him how many birds he had at the present time, he then asked her if it would be confidential? and she said oh yes of course, he then told her how many he had, and within a hour of their conversation the woman from PETA contacted Torrance animal control to check it out. Torrance animal control told Red that's why they were there because of PETA's call to them. Also put down on the spot that day were 2 chickens, four morning doves. There were 7 people they called a team of vets doing the injections. 

Red found out about his birds from the woman who was evaluating his brain at the hospital. The doctor said you know all the birds were put down, and he asked how? she told him injections of RA! When he was bailed from jail later that day, they had brought Twister to him outside the police station and he cried Twister your alive , your alive! and a photo was taken by the newspaper of him kissing Twister. 

I can't help of wondering what those two pigeons who managed to escape the injections were thinking as they looked down at those horrible people. I hope they manage to survive out there on their own. I also can't help but think of little blind Angel so sweet with her two babies and her mate I cry just thinking of her and her funny little ways, she would get Reds attention. 

Twister is one unique little pigeon who happens to be a girl, she was rescued from crows actually trying to kill her when a kind person intervened and bought her to Reds. Twister also recovered from PMV. She is now four years old and has been with Red since a baby. She is the funniest pigeon in the world. She loves to just sit in your lap and just stare at you, she walks with a waddle with her feet out sideways kinda duck like, her head against her back looking straight up in the sky, but when you say her name she straightens her neck and will dance in circles, when Red tells her to give him a kiss he holds his hand out closed fist knuckles showing and she puts her little beak between the fingers and shakes back and fourth. She is adorable.....I really don't think Red would of been able to cope with her gone..

Sorry this was so long but I thought I would share some of the details of what actually took place that sad day.. I will post any new info on the case (court) etc, when I find out....

Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for taking the time to share this with us andinla.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Andi, it is absolutely heart breaking all the way around.

Maggie


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Andi, thank you for the story behind the story. It's easy to read a cold, hard newspaper account and not realize the heartbreak involved and all the small important details that get left out. Such a sad, sad story.

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is such a sad story. I am so sorry for all the little inocent souls lost and I am so sorry for Red.

Reti


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Andi,
Thank you for taking the time to post the additional information.
After reading the newspaper article, I realized the Torrance Animal Control officers made no effort whatsoever to help those poor birds. They took the easy way out!
It's so very sad; if only we could turn back time. 

Phyll


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Andi,


Thank you for the additional information.

This is so truely heart wrending to read about and to imagine.

I have heard other sources which quote press-releases about PITA being caught euthenizeing animals in large numbers, or pretending to adopt them from shelters and then killing them, because 'PITA' felt these Animals were not going to be loved the way PITA felt they should, so, PITA kills them or drops the dime on some private person who does rescue work, so that the 'authorities' show up and kill the Animals.

This seems quite unsound to me, to state it mildly.

Maybe I should say, it seems insane...vile, decietful...


Oh, anyway...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I just remembered that back in the summer two PETA employees were arrested "down east" in NC for supposedly "rescuing" dogs but they euthanized them. The last I heard they will be tried for cruelty to animals. I'll try to get more info on this.

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Andi,

Thanks for taking the time to tell the other side of the story. It's very disheartening to hear of PETA's involvement from you and others here.
This is all just too sad.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all,


The 'Not Milk' internet newsletter has had several mentions of 'peta' misdemeaners.

Mr. Cohen is adeeply sincere advocate of Animal rights and is a Vegan and has been deeply disappointed with the increasing reports of deplorable behaviours toward animals by 'peta'.

One may subscribe by visiting his web site...

His 'Not Milk' web site and internet news letter of course is largely about the dairy industy unpleasantness and the true unpleasant ness of their products and the quality of their products and practices, and how Milk and dairy generally are not so benign nor healthy as we had been led to suppose... 

See...

Robert Cohen

http://www.notmilk.com


Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

I hate not having a car.If I did then I would help for sure.Im sorry to here what happend and I hope everything turns out for the better.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

birdboy12 said:


> I hate not having a car.If I did then I would help for sure.Im sorry to here what happend and I hope everything turns out for the better.


I applause your compassion & empathy for the birds, but even if you have a car, aren't you a little young to drive? 

Just showing you are pro-pigeon, and being respectful and loving of birds & animals on this earth is important. You can take action by educating people on the truth that pigeons are smart, don't carry anymore disease then other birds, and tape that Animal Planet Show (discussed on the other thread) about Birds of War, and share that with your classmates.


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well I ment if I was old enough to drive and have a car.I missed that thing about the pigeons whitch really bummbed me out.I wasnt home in time to watch it.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I taped the Birds of War*

If anyone wants to see it. I believe it will be showing again either tonight and I think on Nov 27th check out animal planet sheduling times. I can mail it to you erik if you miss it again. I plan on showing it to the class where I teach. oops wrong thread.......

Andi

Phil love that website notmilk. I am a believer of not eating or drinking other animals flesh or milk. It's hard sometimes trying to find food, but I seem to manage. It's just a little more expensive. thanks for the link.....Andi


----------



## GRIMLOK (Nov 15, 2005)

*Dovena?*

Anyone Here Think That Maybe The Member, Dovena, Is Possibly Mr. Enright. Just Reading From Other Post "25 Pigeons In Manhattan" And The Issue That Mr. Enright Had. Not Once Did "dovena" Ever Reply Or Post, Even With The Same Issues. Seems A Little Odd, Again Maybe It's Just Me.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Grimlock, 

Red & Dovena are two different people, some of our members know them individually. 

Welcome to the forum by the way though!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Red & Dovena*

Sounds like a book to me. Sorry Red is Red & Dovena whoever she is needs some help before her pigeons are put down also.

Andi


----------



## GRIMLOK (Nov 15, 2005)

You see, It was just me. LOL


----------



## GRIMLOK (Nov 15, 2005)

Has anyone heard from Mr. Enright? Any update?


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*click back on #2 thread For update on Red*

and situation.

Andi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Sad News - Red Enright Has Passed Away*

I received this sad news this morning. The person who got in touch with me is trying to verify what happened to all the birds that Red currently had. From what she has been able to find out, the birds were taken by someone who is a landscaper in the area. If anyone here happens to know for sure what happened to the birds, please post back ASAP. If the birds have gone to a good new home, then all is well, but if not, we would like to try to get the birds to the sanctuary in Malibu.

Terry

Torrance's Pigeon Man Dies In House Filled With Birds

Torrance's 'Pigeon Man' dies in house filled with birds
By Larry Altman Staff Writer
Posted: 10/19/2009 07:27:02 PM PDT

A man who was heartbroken four years ago when animal control officials removed hundreds of pigeons - dead and alive - from inside his Torrance home died Monday in another house full of his favorite birds. 

Gerald "Red" Enright Jr., 65, died at Torrance Memorial Medical Center a short time after paramedics responded to his home in the 100 block of Paseo de Suenos shortly before 9 a.m., Torrance city spokesman Michael Smith said. 

Enright had complained of shortness of breath to a friend, who called 911 after finding him unconscious in the house, Torrance fire Capt. Steve Deuel said. 

Firefighters had difficulty getting inside because of hoarding conditions, Smith said. 

After treating Enright, firefighters found about 100 pigeons - some loose and others caged - in a rear bedroom. Animal control officers were called, but it was unclear if they removed the birds. 

In October 2005, animal control officials removed 340 live and 120 dead pigeons from Enright's home on Via los Altos. 

Most of the live birds were euthanized. 

Enright said at the time that he had devoted himself to rescuing pigeons from man's ills, including poison and mistreatment. He admitted to operating on some birds, which initially drew the concern of animal control officials. 

Nicknamed by friends as the Pigeon Man, Enright said he had treated 1,000 birds. 

"These little guys I've gotten to know as little beings," he said at the time. 

"Each one has got a personality that's unique." 

[email protected]


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*re the man*

I feel sorry for the man as it was probably a psychological disorder that led to part of the problem. Here in michigan we had a gentleman who tried to save chihuahuas and in the attempt to save them he took in so many he could not take care of them all. The sad thing is the the article saying about the surgeries. Used to know former racing lofts that would stitch up birds if attacked by hawks or other animals. For some there was no way they could get them to a vet. This article seems to state he was a frankenstein for the POP it would bring to the story. Maybe he was not frankenstein but more hawkeye pierce from MASH.  A sick man has died and birds are left homeless. No winners only losers. If anything can be done let me know


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I just got through reading the thread for the first time. Was crying over what happened to the birds 4 years ago. Then I come to post #25 and I click Dailybreeze and it shows the article of Red dying Oct 19,2009. I thought I was still reading 2005 so imagine my shock. So sorry about Red and the pigeons. I hope it can be stopped before they kill these other birds that he has collected since 2005. Also, if I can help in anyway, please let me know. mindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I found out this afternoon that it was our member, Bruce, who went and got the pigeons. Thank you, Bruce! The birds are safe with Bruce, but we will need to be finding a home for them very quickly as Bruce is already overloaded with rescued pigeons. I should have realized that it was Bruce when I first found out a landscaper had taken them in.

My friend, Jane, is already working on arranging for a place for these birds. Hopefully they will be going to the sanctuary in Malibu, but additional enclosures have to be built and great care has to be taken that we don't introduce illness into the Malibu pigeons again .. they have already been through enough.

If it turns out that additional homes have to be found for these birds, I will definitely post that here.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Mindy said:


> I just got through reading the thread for the first time. Was crying over what happened to the birds 4 years ago. Then I come to post #25 and I click Dailybreeze and it shows the article of Red dying Oct 19,2009. I thought I was still reading 2005 so imagine my shock. So sorry about Red and the pigeons. I hope it can be stopped before they kill these other birds that he has collected since 2005. Also, if I can help in anyway, please let me know. mindy


*Hi MINDY,On my computer I see no post #25 infact your post comes up here on my computer as post#18.Ever since they put in this system I am having problems with some of the longer threads. Has anyone else had problems?* ....GEORGE


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

George I was referring to number post #25 Terry has a link on there for the Dailybreeze.com/news article and I clicked on that thinking I was going to see the article written back in 2005 and just by coincidence I think, it was the daily breeze article for Oct 19 and it just happened to be on where Red died. So the link must change daily. But when I had been reading about 2005 for several post, I was just caught off guard and then I thought Red had died in 2005, then I realized it was 2009. But I haven't had any problems with long threads, but I will check some out and see if I do. mindy


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

This is really sad. He obviously loved pigeons. I mean no disrespect, but I'd like to think Maggie has a buddy now.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Naunnie said:


> This is really sad. He obviously loved pigeons. I mean no disrespect, but I'd like to think Maggie has a buddy now.


You just might be right, and I hope the two of them are trying to help us now in placing and caring for all these pigeons! 

Terry


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

All these stories are so sad, I can't stop crying, but is a God there, and I'm sure every person that did something to these birds will pay for it, I'm really sorry for what happen to this man, is the first time that I read this thread, unfortunately I can't take any pigeon, but I can offer transportation in North California, I think many of our members didn't read about this, I'll start sending emails to every one, I hope everybody can start helping here.

Ivette


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

"I can't stop crying, but is a God there."

IMO I think so, and now the man can have as many pigeons as he wants, without disease and filth....poor fella,he just could not say no or stop himself, but perhaps they are all together in a better place.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Guys/Gals .. we've got a member here (Bruce) who is now OVERLOADED with birds. We're working on a place for them here in So Cal BUT if anyone would just love to adopt some of these birds .. please don't be shy! 

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

This also is a good reminder why people HAVE to set limits, BEFORE the situation gets desperate.


----------



## CharlotteLaws (Jul 6, 2011)

I was just reading this forum about Red (Pigeon Man) from years ago. I can tell you first hand that the pigeons were not sick. Animal control murdered them. Red sneaked into the house after the raid and rescued three more pigeons. I went with him to the vet and all three were in perfect health. Animal Control lied when they said they were all sick. Also, my group had told animal control BEFORE THE KILLING that we would take the pigeons. We had it all arranged; and they killed them anyway. The authorities lied in every way about this story. And the papers don't have it all correct either.


----------

